# Love it...



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Today was kinda a repeat of yesterday so I'll quote myself...

"For me, days don't get much better than this. Did some Counter Pheasant Jihad Ops today. Mid November...blue skies...mid fifties. Hard hunting dog. The rookie Scout of all things. Completely as a bonus was shooting three roosters and a chicken over him. Someone flipped his switch to SAC trained killer."


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Dak said:


> Plus Scout provides another first. Rooster ripped Scout's foreleg pretty good. First time I've had to break out my kinda extensive dog first aid kit. I knew that Self Aid Buddy Care Training would be useful! :beer:


After many scratches on the face from pheasant feet my lab eventually learned to pick them up by the back :wink: no more scratches 8)


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I am hoping Scout learned to not stand on chest of rooster...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Not only did Scout do well, you have opened a new world for him. Now roosters will be running through his dreams.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

True. Sitting around having coffee this morning with him curled up alongside. Some outdoors channel on TV and they show a rooster flushing with full audio...Scout was instantly up and wanted that bird. His transformation this Fall has really been something. Gonna have to do some real training work with him next spring/summer...along with starting our new pup.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

After years of training dogs I am certain other than exposing them to birds we have little to do with how good they are....they are born knowing how to hunt


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Agreed. By real training I meant that I need to work with him on retrieving. He is proving to be pretty good.


----------

